# Tani's New Game following to the Excellon.



## Colo (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi Cell Mates!
Here comes Tani's New Game named Unbreakable.
It's also XL based game. Check it out! 
It's available here at Html Maker download site!



> *Outline*
> Unbreakable is a very cool and very exciting block destroying game!
> 
> You may think that a block destroying game is common, but Unbreakable is not common at all!
> ...



Thanks to Scott Pierson for the translating.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Dec 19, 2002)

I liked Excellon and really liked Cell-Vaders but, this game is _REALLY COOL!_ Very interactive - you can create your own stages, which is a challenge in itself!

Colo, this one is great!

*V*


----------



## Colo (Jan 15, 2003)

Don't forget check the following site! 

http://www.geocities.co.jp/SiliconValley-Cupertino/5678/

http://www.benribbs.com/bbs2/fast/fast.cgi?id=kouchin&subdir=d


----------

